# Portugal camp sites in January



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

We are looking forward to finishing work in December and starting our first adventure in January. Plymouth to Santander and make our way to southern Portugal. We are looking at a campsite called Camping Olhao (Faro) and hoping to stay there for a couple of months before making our way to Southern Spain up to France to Germany, Denmark and want to be in Sweden for the summer. Has anyone knowledge of the Faro area or other campsites. We would ideally like to be situated close to a beach with fishing and other amenities. Any other advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

I don't think that or the Bilbao ferry operate in January.


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Also the Olhoa campsite gets very busy that time of year so if you have not booked a pitch you might not get on and if you do book one its best to no what the pitch is like as there is some bad ones. Plenty of sites on the algarve you will get on to though so no need to book and its not that big so you could travel along the coast until you find a good one. I normally free camp but last year on the Algarve it was mobbed mostly British with every thing out except the kitchen sink and they stay in the same place for a week are more and if they did go away in the Mh they would leave all there gear out so nobody else could park there (Strange how we can call the rest of Europe but these days we must be at the bottom of the MH friendly list)


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

*Camping Olhao*

Many congratulations on finishing work and starting a new great adventure. It will be fantastic. We were in the same position 2 winters ago and we are still smiling from 'ear2ear'.

A quick word........ On your travels, you will get a lot of advice from dozens of people, mostly helpful....often conflicting........but there you go. You'll form your own opinion. Almost without exception, MHomers are a helpful (if highly opinionated) lot....... as you will see on here. Take the positives and don't get bogged down with the rest. Just relax, let it happen and enjoy.

Anyway.......

Camping Olhao is at http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/portugal/algarve/camping-olh%E3o-106415/

We looked at this site last winter but didn't stay in the end. It looks a nice site, with a bar and internet access at reception. A large site under trees.... but is (as with the majority of Algarve sites that we saw) a fair old trek to the beach.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Campi...6989,-7.822094&spn=0.006646,0.013733&t=h&z=16

There were a lot of long stayers and the price looked very reasonable. It is a 10 min walk to the town and the railway station for a line that provides cheap rail access to just about the whole of the Algarve.

We would certainly use it if we couldn't get on http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/portugal/algarve/p.c.-da-fuseta-116873/

If you have any questions about setting off, then feel free to PM us.

Happy travelling.

Barry and Ruth.


----------



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Whoops! first mistake - no ferry from Plymouth to Santander in January! so we will have to plan another route probably through France (let's hope thats open!!)

Thanks Barry and Ruth for the info on campsites and sure we will be in contact as our adventure gets closer - maybe a glass of wine in the Algarve!

Ron and Annie


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Portugal campsites in January*

Hi, We stayed on the Valverde campsite near Lagos this winter. It's about a 15 min walk to Luz beach and had free Wi Fi. There are loads of campsites along the Algarve so you will always find somewhere.

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*Olhao*

We had week at end of Jan.Was reasonable price and 15 mins walk to small town.
Take a coat it rained every day and was very cold.


----------

